# New Year's Eve/Night get together



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, we've been talking about this on another thread and figured I'd post a new one.

So, is anyone up for a New Year's virtual party?

I'm going to out early in the evening (EST) but will most likely be on by 11:30.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm in!  We'll be home by ten, since we celebrate "midnight" at 7 p.m.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I will try to be there...can't do much on bedrest...LOL!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'll be home, waiting to comfort Noggin when the drunk neighbors start setting off the supposedly illegal firecrackers and bottle rockets at midnight. Oh, drat! My curmudgeon is showing again.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I'll be home, waiting to comfort Noggin when the drunk neighbors start setting off the supposedly illegal firecrackers and bottle rockets at midnight. Oh, drat! My curmudgeon is showing again.


Want to borrow my old man ?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Got a female version too?  I'll take one, please...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Got a female version too? I'll take one, please...


I have looked for one everywhere I could think of because Anju wants one as well. No success so far. I guess it is because everyone know that it is the men that get old and raise heck, not the sweet, demure ladies.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

intinst said:


> Want to borrow my old man ?


I'm not sure, but I think loonlover needs to authorize borrowing of your old man....

Okay, I'm tired, running away now.

"sweet, demure, ladies...." he definitely ain't talking about me. I weren't never sweet and I can barely spell demure.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> I have looked for one everywhere I could think of because Anju wants one as well. No success so far. I guess it is because everyone know that it is the men that get old and raise heck, *not the sweet, demure ladies.*


So what about the rest of us?!?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Of course I believe that all the females on KB are of the sweet demure type! (As I said, I've been married 38+ years and know better than to say or put something in print where it can be used against me)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> Of course I believe that all the females on KB are of the sweet demure type!


Well, I'm not. At least not tonight. Catching up on some of the threads I missed while I was sick has my inner curmudgeonette perilously close to coming out. I think I'd better go get some sleep and regain some S&D veneer before I get grouchy.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I should be at home, so I'll join you -- either around 11:30 or maybe earlier.  I haven't made any plans and it's not so wonderful to be out in midtown Manhattan on that night.  Too many people and there are places you can't walk past.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm planning on being home.  And I'll be around early also.  
I'm not a big party goer, at least not anything that's late at night.
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

wish i could make it


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Since I have nothing planned at this time, (unless I have to work!) I should be able to join in.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I should be at home, so I'll join you -- either around 11:30 or maybe earlier. I haven't made any plans and it's not so wonderful to be out in midtown Manhattan on that night. Too many people and there are places you can't walk past.


That's why I'll be home by 11:00. I have a concert up near Lincoln Center at 8 pm, hopefully ending by 10 so I can slip into the train there and avoid the crowds.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Got a female version too? I'll take one, please...


This doesn't quite fit with the old man shaking his fist, but if Susan wants to use it, she may have it with The Claw's compliments (figuratively speaking only, I do not actually "own" the animation). If Susan doesn't want to use it, I'll throw it open to the ladies. Or men, if that is what you REALLY want to use for your avatar!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<snort> It's... La Grouchioconda!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> <snort> It's... La Grouchioconda!


I was thinking of the Manic-Depressive Lisa, but the idea is similar!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

If you guys upgrade to a ball, I might stop by


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If we did that we would have to require full formal dress. <haughty sniff>


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll have to see if the cleaners can finish my tux by then...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

We'll all turn on our webcams and hold up our Kindles at the stroke of Midnight.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I will try to attend as well.  I don't know if I can dress formally since my tiara is at the cleaners.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tripp said:


> I will try to attend as well. I don't know if I can dress formally since my tiara is at the cleaners.


Did you leave it in the pumpkin carriage again?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahem. I never said formal dress was required.  That was only if we upgraded this to a ball, per Kevin's request.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It's my (our) party and we'll come as we want to, come as we want to, come as we want to.  You may come to if you happen to care....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That's the spirit.  

Me, I'll be in my PJ's.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Did you leave it in the pumpkin carriage again?


Why yes, how did you know By the way, did you see my shoe? I misplaced it somewhere.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The glass size 7A? Haven't seen it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Why yes, how did you know By the way, did you see my shoe? I misplaced it somewhere.


Just call me your fairy godmother. I TOLD you to leave by midnight!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

intinst said:


> The glass size 7A? Haven't seen it.


Hmmmm....so, how do you know I didn't mean my sneaker? I think you know more than you are admitting to. Cough up that shoe right now. Don't come between us girly girls and our shoes.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Just call me your fairy godmother. I TOLD you to leave by midnight!


But it is so haaaard, I was having so much fun. I work hard cleaning everyday. Girls just wanna have fun.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I will be home New Years Eve.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> I'll be home, waiting to comfort Noggin when the drunk neighbors start setting off the supposedly illegal firecrackers and bottle rockets at midnight. Oh, drat! My curmudgeon is showing again.


Down here it's not firecrackers, it's guns .... some neighborhoods sound like a warzone at midnight.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Got a female version too? I'll take one, please...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


>


Not bad.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't make it.  I'll be on the road.  New Years Eve is moving day for me.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Where are you moving to?

Hmm, that sounds ungrammatical.

To where are you moving?

Nope, that just sounds stilted.

Uhhhh...  which new geographical location shall be yours?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Where are you moving to?
> 
> Hmm, that sounds ungrammatical.
> 
> ...


Keep it simple, Susan...

Moving? Where?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

We don't know yet. My husband is a medical traveler.  His contract expires the 31st so we have to be out of the place we are living.  Hopefully, we will know something before we leave CA.  Right now, the plan is to go home to IL to visit family until his next assignment but that could all change in a couple of days.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't usually stay up that late, but if I do, I'll pop in.
We stay home to avoid the more inebriated travelers.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Down here it's not firecrackers, it's guns .... some neighborhoods sound like a warzone at midnight.


Fortunately I don't think there'll be any of that here, though admittedly I'm not more than a couple miles from some iffy neighborhoods where there are likely more than a few irresponsible (and unregistered) gun owners.

Nothing says "safety" like the combination of alcohol and guns (except maybe alcohol and cars?). 

OK...where's that curmudgeon icon?...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Oh, my gosh, they're at it again.


Again? That implies that we stopped at some point.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> LOL. I just can't keep up with you and must comment when I can.


I know that, but I have to answer when I see your stuff.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll be here - we usually get something special for dinner and watch movies - don't want to be out on the road that night ....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

rho said:


> I'll be here - we usually get something special for dinner and watch movies - don't want to be out on the road that night ....


It's interesting how few people I know who actually go out on New Year's Eve. I've never been big into let's-go-out-and-get-drunk, anyway, and now that I'm an old curmudgeon, even less so (if that's possible). The main thing I look forward to now is an annual New Year's Day dinner on Jan. 1 with a bunch of friends and whichever of their kids (and grandkids now) can make it. Lot's of good people eating lots of good food -- beats booze and loud music I don't like any day.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm within walking distance of the City's big fireworks display, so I may head out to that, depending on the weather.  Of course for me, New Year's is one hour later than for Scarlet and a lot of people.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know how those people can stand being out in Times Square for hours at a time on New Years Eve.  After a while they close off certain sections, so the people are all the way back to 59th St. at Central Park.

I worked last year.  It was a regular work day and I was on 2nd shift.  I wanted to take vacation days that week, but they said too many people were out and I'd have to work.  My supervisor had ignored my days off request for 3 months before they let me know.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I don't know how those people can stand being out in Times Square for hours at a time on New Years Eve. After a while they close off certain sections, so the people are all the way back to 59th St. at Central Park....


My sick mind always wonders: all those people, all that booze, all that cold air...where to they all go when they have to pee? (I'm guessing I probably don't really want to know.  )


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That's what I don't know about but have also thought of.  I don't know if there are any porta-sans; I've never seen them on the TV and doubt there'd be much space for them.


----------

